#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Problemas com CEP TPLINK TL-WA5210G

## diegovol

Ola amigos....
fiz um ponto a ponto somente pra jogar internet de uma casa pra outro com estes 2 equipamentos numa distancia de 130 metros pelo google earth. coloquei um como modo AP Router e o Cliente. configurei no modo G mas fica oscilando muito entre 6mbs 8mbs 11mbs 14mbs e tem hora que fica acima de 12mbs. atualmente deixa em 27dbm e canal 12 foi o unico modo para ficar acima de 10mbs pra receber. outros canais nao davam e se abaixar potencia de um ou aumentar fica ruim....alguem ponde me ajudar:??????????????????

----------


## lcesargc

ola tem visada entre os equipamentos?? o alinhamento esta correto??, essa potencia esta muito alta, em 100mw/20dbi ou menos, com visada nos dois seria o ideal.
vc verificou a polarizaçao dos equipamentos??o local ai e muito poluido??selecione um canal q tenha ou nem tenha alguem usando.
no site da tp link tem uma calculadora, e pelos dados q vc passo era pra ficar excelente. segue o link
http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/calculator/#3
Signal Rate(bps)
Fade Margin(dB)
Quality Level

* IEEE 802.11b* 

1M
61.279
Excellent

2M
56.979
Excellent

5.5M
54.979
Excellent

11M
52.979
Excellent

* IEEE 802.11g* 

6M
54.979
Excellent

9M
54.479
Excellent

12M
53.679
Excellent

18M
51.479
Excellent

24M
47.679
Excellent

36M
44.479
Excellent

48M
39.779
Excellent

54M
37.979
Excellent

----------


## eduardo_lg

Pessoal, agluém usa este CPE em Provedor de maniera massiva?

Quais os prós e contra deste 
*TL-WA5210G ?*

----------

